# DIY Dishwasher detergent



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Create your own homemade LemonShine dishwasher detergent for sparkly clean dishes without harsh chemicals!


You'll Need:
3 Whole Lemons
1 c. Kosher Salt
2 c. Water
1/2 c. White Vinegar

Cut the lemons into small chunks (remove the seeds), place them in the blender with 2 cups of water. Puree until smooth.

Transfer the mix to a saucepan and add salt and vinegar. Heat mixture over medium heat stirring constantly until the salt it dissolved. Reduce the heat to barely a simmer and cook for 12-15 minutes, stirring occasionally.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great--do you use the whole batch in one load?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

here is the rest of the post, sorry it didnt all copy

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/diy-lemon-dishwasher-gel-5113.html


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm making this next!


----------

